# My Apologies



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


I for one forgive you. Try to do better in the future. Maybe some Wagner as Ligeti is a mere amusement.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well CoAG was also a pretty big Wagner fan. So I should give Wagner more of a chance as well.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Give him a chance? Now that's just Gödtdämmwrong.

*There's part of me that is hesitant about posting this, as it seems, even by my standards, to be egregious like-whoring.*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to sprinkle CoAG on my cheerios before I went on a no-crap diet.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mesa said:


> Give him a chance? Now that's just Gödtdämmwrong.
> 
> *There's part of me that is hesitant about posting this, as it seems, even by my standards, to be egregious like-whoring.*


You gave me a hesitant, semi-forced giggle. Like at the most hilarious part of Meistersinger von Nürnberg.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I’m sorry, I’m out of Wagner puns now because Tristam and I sold the little cottage in the Ardennes where I think them up.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mesa said:


> I'm sorry, I'm out of Wagner puns now because Tristam and I sold the little cottage in the Ardennes where I think them up.


I hurt my leg today on the low hen cage.... grin?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Perhaps a taste expanding phase in order? Check out my 20th century symphony threads!

P.S., your tastes so far are great from my angle. Back when you were talking about Vivaldi. Give CPE Bach a fresh try.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Perhaps a taste expanding phase in order? Check out my 20th century symphony


You wrote a 20th century symphony?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If there's one fault I _don't_ have, it's that I don't hold grudges. No worries.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


Whom of us who are passionate about music do not get a bit 'heated' at times?

I still do, but have trained myself, after about five years or so of 'internet fora' to know when to back away from the computer, or write the response on a separate doc, and wait several hours or more to post -- that wait usually means a different look at what was said, and a revision. To date, that has yet to prove itself 100% effective in preventing me from putting at least one foot in my mouth at times 

It is 'just' a forum: they are 'just' opinions: But, and a big but at that, none of it is 'just music.'

I'd worry more if the heat / passion was not there....


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Mozart
.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well.


Nah, we're both just right all the time!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


Well look, I think that honest opinions are fine, it only gets 'hairy' or a minefield when its not only passion & hot headedness coming out, but things like malice and bad intent, putting other people down and so on. This is more a general comment than on your case in particular (I haven't read that many threads lately, I only glossed over that thread you made which was locked). But look, I did the tit-for-tat thing recently and got burnt. So I watch what I say here and how I say it. & I focus on the music, what I think about it, not dish out stuff for others.

But I never saw you as someone who is against new/newer music. In terms of your enjoyment of composers like Schnittke and Ligeti. Maybe you generalised too much, well so what? I think its easy to do. But I'm glad people aren't coming down hard on you for making this confession. I think its no big deal, we live and learn, don't we?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


You're doing just fine, son! You never offended me. If you are feeling down, then all you need is a dose of some real music - some High Baroque music.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry John, world needs people who have different opinions.
It would be booring for everyone if everyone would love the same music/composers.
World needs different opinions and variety, different opinons&variety creates new music&art!
As long as your comments weren't personal, i think that there is no need to apologize.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Couchie said:


> You gave me a hesitant, semi-forced giggle. Like at the most hilarious part of Meistersinger von Nürnberg.


you gave me a proper giggle. A propos of nothing, I always think your avatar has a teapot on its head.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> You wrote a 20th century symphony?


I might try.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mesa said:


> Give him a chance? Now that's just Gödtdämmwrong.
> 
> *There's part of me that is hesitant about posting this, as it seems, even by my standards, to be egregious like-whoring.*


It is done.


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I might try.


It's a bit late now, no?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I've been kind of a snob lately. And also let my temper got the best of me. I guess arrogance comes with the territory as well. This is unlike me. I used to be more open mnded and always was open to new Composers. Ligeti is pretty cool imo. Well I will do my best to avoid these type of comments in the future.


Well, it happens, and what's done is done. No hard feelings, I assure you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Try Mozart
> .


Try Tourette's syndrome; uh, then again, maybe not such a great suggestion


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Couchie said:


> I hurt my leg today on the low hen cage.... grin?


Now the real question is, did you record the resulting noises emanating from this cage episode? and did you use any hen feathers to create sounds effects in the process.

You now there maybe hope for you yet!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks to those that support me. My goal this next year is to not insult any Composers out there. Stay positive. My heart still lies in the late Baroque but that doesn't mean I can't expand my taste.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sure that'll last a while.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Kazaman said:


> It's a bit late now, no?


It would require me to make a time machine or have an amazing vision of the past perhaps...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Thanks to those that support me. My goal this next year is to not insult any Composers out there. Stay positive. My heart still lies in the late Baroque but that doesn't mean I can't expand my taste.


The dead Composers are beyond insult of course. I studiously avoid listening to the offerings of TC composers (except for The Recording Project) precisely because geezer >> whippersnapper criticism is fraught with peril.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

And for those who have Microsoft's new Sniff Screen, I apologize for farting in-forum.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> I used to sprinkle CoAG on my cheerios before I went on a no-crap diet.


So, their is a diet where you intake food, but later don't _____ ?

Wery Interezting.....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I'm sure that'll last a while.


Was the syrup running out of his ears digitally edited out of this photo?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by Couchie
"You wrote a 20th century symphony?"



clavichorder said:


> I might try.


Bzzt, sorry, the 20th century ended when you were both kids.. Whatever is written now is 21st century music.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Bzzt, sorry, the 10th century ended when you were both kids.. Whatever is written now is 21st century music.


Sometimes I forget that I've lived through ten centuries.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Sometimes I forget that I've lived through ten centuries.


Perhaps you're really Dr.Who.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> *Sometimes I forget that I've lived through ten centuries.*


Lol. I corrected the typo to read 20th century, of course. 
But I know what you mean --

*we've all had days like that!*


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

He's a better rephrase, "I will die trying!"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Rules for great leaders: Never apologize. Never explain.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Since neoshredder has taken the admirable step of apologising for his recent behaviour, I feel it is obligated of me also to take a long hard look in the mirror and recognise my recent behaviour and short-comings. Firstly I'd like to apologise for any offence I have caused to any individuals on this forum, I'd like to apologise to the forum admin for putting them into positions where they feel they have to infract me, I'd like to apologise lastly to myself for being too brilliant and un-bearably good looking, this is something I recognise and am working on. I also feel that this is an appropriate time to give credit where credit is due. I'd like to thank everybody involved in this forum for your thoughts and input, I'd like to thank new members for keeping this forum fresh while thanking senior members for keeping us humble, I'd like to thank AirFrance for cancelling my 14:00 flight, I'd like to thank admin for all their hard work. Thank you neoshredder for your apology, I accept it on behalf of everyone.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone else want to apologize? Come on! Get it off your chest so you can sleep better.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Rules for great leaders: Never apologize. Never explain.


That's OK, KenOC, I forgive you.

BTW, I'm available for confessions; just PM me.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I'm sure that'll last a while.


I'm disappointed in you, mister lumberjack, and PetrB as well. Both of you are due for a good confession.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> That's OK, KenOC, I forgive you.
> 
> BTW, I'm available for confessions; just PM me.


What makes you think he's a great leader? Just sayin'.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> What makes you think he's a great leader? Just sayin'.


How'd you get that? I simply responded to the post to provide an alternative to this distorted notion. :lol:


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> How'd you get that? I simply responded to the post to provide an alternative to this distorted notion. :lol:


Oh I apologize:wave:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> Oh I apologize:wave:


No apology necessary; we are in total agreement on this issue. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm disappointed in you, mister lumberjack, and PetrB as well. Both of you are due for a good confession.


Sorry, fifth or sixth generation in the tradition of 'free thinker' here (i,e, the family cancelled their subscriptions a number of generations ago), with the sad result of not having been brought up with a Judeo - Christian guilt system in play. 'Mea Culpa.' LOL.


----------

